# [SOLVED] SATA drive not showing up

## Tsiser

Hello, I realize this is a fairly common problem and I've searched quite a few forum messages trying options and unfortunately haven't found a working solutions so I thought I'd try here. 

I have a converted Compaq Presario SR1417CL we decided to use as a backup system. We have a Western Digital 500GB SATA drive that we'd like to put in there along with the 120GB IDE. The problem is the SATA drive is not showing up once booted. I get a list of sda-sdd, for each of my four onboard ports, but the drive doesn't show up. 

The drive does show in bios, and is accessible when booting from the rescue CD, I've recompiled the kernel 4 times with basically every sata/pata/IDE driver in module mode as well as built in, as well as installed 3rd party driver just to be sure I had it. I've added IRQpoll to the end of my boot options as suggested by others, but didn't seem to do much. I also tried using genkernel just to see if it would perform some magic, and then again selecting all the sata modules. Did make sure to follow some messages' rules and remove extraneous kernel support for PATA, experimental drivers, etc in another try. 

I am connecting it to my onboard SiS sata connection, and I also have the IDE drive plugged in so I wonder if you can't have both, but I was hoping to get an opinion here before I completely remake the system on the other drive just to see. 

It's an x86 box running 2.6.23-gentoo-r3. 

Don't want to bog you down with extraneous information so I will paste the relevant portions of the logs/setup below:

A copy of the SCSI portion of my /usr/src/linux/.config is located here:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dc9jjfrd_6jshjfc5p

uname -a

Linux backup 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Dec 7 04:38:55 CST 2007 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

lspci -v

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2a04

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=16]

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] RAID bus controller 180 SATA/PATA  [SiS] (rev 01) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2a04

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=16]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

dmesg:

Full dmesg can be found here: 

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dc9jjfrd_7cvc2kghb

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

 [<c02fc12e>] scsi_sysfs_add_sdev+0x2a/0x1c7

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 0:0:0:2: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 0:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

It has an AMD Sempron 3000+ and I do receive this message in dmesg:

sata_sis: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload K8 '

cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SD Reader    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 01

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB CF Reader    Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 02

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB SM Reader    Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 03

  Vendor: Generic  Model: USB MS Reader    Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 00

fdisk -l 

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6         130     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             131       14596   116198145   83  Linux

mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

If there's anything else you would need to know just let me know. I've also wondered if there's some large disk support needed somewhere, but I've put 500GB sata drives identical to this one in other systems with no problems at all, so I'm not completely sure about that one. 

Thank you very much for your help!

----------

## Monkeh

Your current /dev/sd devices are USB mass storage devices (SD card reader, CF reader, etc).

```
sata_sis: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload K8
```

Fix your kernel, try again.

----------

## Tsiser

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Your current /dev/sd devices are USB mass storage devices (SD card reader, CF reader, etc).
> 
> ```
> sata_sis: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r3 SMP mod_unload K8
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you, you were absolutely right they were USB mass storage for the built in card readers. 

I tried recompiling changing the processor option, but honestly I'm shooting in the dark, do you have any idea what to fix about the kernel? A general concept to check for?

Thanks again.

----------

## Monkeh

Start fresh.

----------

## Cadorna

you need 

Device Drivers->SCSI Device Support->SCSI Disk Support

plus your SATA Controller (that you mentioned you already have) driver in:

Device Drivers->Serial ATA

if you want, for example a CDROM SATA attached to the system, you should add:

Device Drivers->SCSI Device Support->SCSI CDROM Support

----------

## Tsiser

 *Cadorna wrote:*   

> you need 
> 
> Device Drivers->SCSI Device Support->SCSI Disk Support
> 
> plus your SATA Controller (that you mentioned you already have) driver in:
> ...

 

thank you very much for your help. I'm going to try this, I'm currently in the the middle of completely reimaging the machine, just to see, and will make sure to include these in the kernel.

----------

## Cadorna

i hope it's works for you, and let us know if it does

----------

## pzasso

This worked for me.  I have an all SCSI setup as far as hard drives are concerned, but i am using my onboard SATA controller for a SATA CDROM.  I have tried everything to get the CDROM recogonized, and even though I could see it  in the dmesg output below, it never showed up when I tried to query it with cdrecord.  Adding in the SCSI cdrom support appears to have worked.

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD+-RW GSA-H31L, W618, max UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H31L W618 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Thanks,

--Paul

----------

## Tsiser

Thanks all for your help, I completely reimaged the system and it's working now. There's 3 places that seem to effect the sata stuff in the kernel menuconfig, ATA, SCSI, and low level drivers. It's always the simple things that you think you've tried before.

----------

## Cadorna

 *Tsiser wrote:*   

> Thanks all for your help, I completely reimaged the system and it's working now. There's 3 places that seem to effect the sata stuff in the kernel menuconfig, ATA, SCSI, and low level drivers. It's always the simple things that you think you've tried before.

 

really glad to hear that you manage to work out your problem, please change the Subject of this threads to "[SOLVED] SATA drive not showing up" so others can benefit from the experience

----------

